
Arch Linux – Best Distro Ever? (Update with Pacaur and Linux-Zen) - akitaonrails
http://www.akitaonrails.com/2017/01/10/arch-linux-best-distro-ever
======
ake1
I love arch and would be using it if my hardware worked better out of the box.
Having to tinker with blacklisted drivers and manual pulseaudio configuration
is only fun the first couple of times. Nowadays I just install xubuntu and add
bspwm on top and everything works.

